# Did anyones S.O. not agree with raw feeding?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When I told my boyfriend I wanted to feed our soon to be coming home pup raw, he gave me a blank look and then told me you can't feed chicken bones. He came around to like it after seeing how much shinier our dog looks than other dogs at the park. But I still have to cut up all the meat.. it grosses him out. :tongue:

But he still thinks that the dog would look the same if I fed a high quality kibble like EVO.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

My husband "tolerates" it, meaning he concedes that Miko had done well on it, but if anything is wrong he immediately blames it on the diet. Like when Miko started smelling he automatically said it must be the diet. When we go to buy meat he gripes about prices and freezer space, so I think that he thinks it's more of a PITA than anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my honey was 300% against feeding raw.....

and i said...malia is already ten years old...what if this raw thing helps her with her old age quality of life? we have to try it, honey...

so we did, since she is his favourite....and now he's as rabid, shall we say about raw as i am LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Cole is in love with raw feeding now. He now calls kibble "cancer pellets" and has _told _his mother that she will be putting her dogs on Raw - his really old Border Collie, Milo, 14 yrs, passed away on Sunday and he thinks if his mom would have switched Milo to Raw when we told her to, that Milo would still be here. So now, his mother's other BC mix Harley will be raw fed. He also has been preaching to his friends mother about it. I gave his best friends family one of our feral puppies about two years ago and we're about 8/10 of the way there getting them to switch Duggie. Now all I have to do is print out some stuff for her and the price list for the co-op and hope she see's that it is very much affordable. 

I'm very, very proud of my S.O. He loves raw and is such an advocate for it now. He was just explaining to me the other day why kibble is so gross to him and how it just makes no sense to feed his pup that junk. :] 

<3

edit: Oh, and he totally started out against it. I think he seriously thought I was going to kill our dogs switching them to an all raw diet. He was okay with raw + kibble, but when it went to only raw he kind of flipped out. Now, I'm pretty darn sure he will never feed any dog that is in his care kibble. :]


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim was unsure about raw at first. He didn't understand it, thought it would be way too expensive and thought kibble was just fine. 

He originally told me that if I wanted to feed raw, I would have to do it myself. He didn't really like the thought of handling raw meat and was really picky about where I fed them and cleaning up afterwards.

Now that he sees what its done for them and knows how much they love it, he is ALL for it!! He brags about it all the time.........if anyone asks him what we feed our dogs, "Oh, Prey Model Raw! Best thing we have done for them!" :becky: Couldn't be more proud of him for noticing it and encouraging it! 

He also isn't such a freak about the "germs". He'll grab their meals and hand them out, feeds on a towel like I do sometimes and isn't concerned about it getting washed right away either. 

They can be convinced....:wink:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine wasn't so sure about it either at first. Now when people ask what we feed our dogs, he tells them all about it at work LOL. We're going on a 2-week vacation this summer w/our dogs in our travel trailer. So--that's a lot of meat to take along. I asked him if he wanted me to buy a small bag of TOTW and give that at times to save room--wanted to see what he'd say. He made sure to tell me that we'd take a cooler and that we'd have enough room for everything we need. Looks like he's hooked... LOL


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

wow, that is wonderful, my husband seems to be ok with it, it did concern him that I would be spending alot for food for them. I pointed out what we spent on kibble and that I was buying the cheap meats and it added up to about the same. We like to go camping and our dogs go with us. That is also a concern for me about having to lug around a whole bunch of meat for them. I guess we will have to take a cooler made just for them.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

My girlfriend was actually really cool with it, apprehensive yes, but is generally pretty awesome about it! We go to the farmers markets looking for deals, flea markets, butchers etc and it's become actually something she likes to do for our boy


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> My girlfriend was actually really cool with it, apprehensive yes, but is generally pretty awesome about it! We go to the farmers markets looking for deals, flea markets, butchers etc and it's become actually something she likes to do for our boy


This is how my boyfriend was...he was concerned for about an hour and doesn't like watching me cut it up (he's a city kid), but he knows how well Chip is doing and enjoys the compliments we get about his coat on our walks. If only I could drag him around looking for deals/flea markets...gas is too expensive here >.> 

It's more-so my entire family that disagrees with it and thinks I'm killing/starving him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My hubby thought I was crazy when I first started talking about switching the dogs to a raw diet. It took me a bit to finally convince him. Now he is totally into raw! Loves it! He is even upset that we can't feed Duncan a PMR diet. He was the one who also was the first to say that when we get our new puppy she will be put on raw immediately. :tongue1:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well my husband still thinks I'm off my rocker. Sometimes I think its just cause he has to take more time to feed? I slipped and said something to a pro trainer over the weekend. I think he stopped breathing for a minute while he was looking at me. 
:becky:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Mokapi said:


> This is how my boyfriend was...he was concerned for about an hour and doesn't like watching me cut it up (he's a city kid), but he knows how well Chip is doing and enjoys the compliments we get about his coat on our walks. If only I could drag him around looking for deals/flea markets...gas is too expensive here >.>
> 
> It's more-so my entire family that disagrees with it and thinks I'm killing/starving him.


Ya my family isn't too hip on it either I get asked constantly why why why etc... I've even offered to loan them books so they don't sound so ignorant and they declined :lol: gas is spendy here as well so we compile our trips hit the flea market and farmers market that are just a few miles from each other but they are still a good 30 minute drive


----------



## Echo2k3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started feeding Raw to my 2 ferals and my boyfriend at the time was only a friend then, he would sit down and watch tv and stay as far away from the meat as possible when 
I was cutting it up. He's very jealous of my two dogs, they get fed better then him! Dam city boys 

I have managed to convert my mums to feeding raw to her 7month old golden Labrador. He absolutely loves it. I am holidays at the moment interstate visiting my mum, so I am showing her as much as possible to how to and what to feed her little boy. She has a tendency to over feed.. eek, so i'll be making up some little 1 portion feeds and putting them in the freezer for her later today, and she will realise how much cheaper it is to feed raw when shes not over feeding, hehe.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess that's a benefit to flying solo and not caring what the world thinks... I make all the rules and need approval from no one - except the furkids of course. They approve.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

when i mentioned that i wanted to feed raw he was like well that is going to be expensive,(I have proved him wrong thus far .. lol) but it does make sense.....look at what wild animals eat. He did say to me that had I ever given copper(our other dog who has since passed ) a piece of raw meat you would have been like....dont do that he is going to get sick!! I just laughed and said yeah probably, but that is only becasue I didn't know any better. Soooo I was like wow that was pretty easy getting him on board  He now tells people....she doesnt get dog food we feed her raw. Bones and all. It is kinda funny listening to him. Most of the ppl still look at us like we are nuts, but that is ok. The proof is in the puddin so to speak and reahven looks awesome and that is all we care about.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

like most of the other S.O.s here my wife wasn't too sure about this when I started.
Feeding was solely my responsibility. After she saw how easy it was, no grinding
out veggie glop ala BARF she began to get more involved. She now actively looks
for deals at the stores, and feeds Mouse his morning meal.
After our experience with Mouse's week and a half vet stay (and kibble) she is totally
convinced we are doing the right thing for him.

Marty


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I just love it how the guys go brag about their dogs diets when they didn't read up about it themselves, I guess it's a bit manly with meat and bones haha

Thanks all for sharing! 
My boyfriend just left me with one comment "the dog is gonna be better fed than me". But no complaints :smile:

Sorry if I offended any males in this thread, not my intention :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> I just love it how the guys go brag about their dogs diets when they didn't read up about it themselves, I guess it's a bit manly with meat and bones haha
> 
> Thanks all for sharing!
> My boyfriend just left me with one comment "the dog is gonna be better fed than me". But no complaints :smile:
> ...


no offense here...my guy would admit that he brags while i researched LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Natalie fell in love when she found out I was already a raw feeder :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I occasionally get the "dogs eat better then me" comment, too! At first my husband wasn't too sure about it, but after the first all meat meal, when Rocky came in and literally 'wallered' all over me in appreciation of his dinner, he was convinced that the dog was happy! Then when I started bringing home the heaps of chicken for $.40 a pound and compared them to the price of Orijen, he was more then happy.

I just went out of town for a week and left him to feed the dogs for the first time by himself. I left him a little paper saying how much to feed each dog and he found out it's no problem at all to feed them well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jon didn't need to be convinced about how much sense it makes, but in the beginning, before we got it all figured out and portioning was still a nightmare, I did have to do a little "But it's worth it!" convincing. 
Now, I don't think that he would ever let me take them off of raw even if I wanted to. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Natalie fell in love when she found out I was already a raw feeder :wink:


with you? because you were a raw feeder? or with raw feeding? : )


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

chowder said:


> I occasionally get the "dogs eat better then me" comment, too! At first my husband wasn't too sure about it, but after the first all meat meal, when Rocky came in and literally 'wallered' all over me in appreciation of his dinner, he was convinced that the dog was happy! Then when I started bringing home the heaps of chicken for $.40 a pound and compared them to the price of Orijen, he was more then happy.
> 
> I just went out of town for a week and left him to feed the dogs for the first time by himself. I left him a little paper saying how much to feed each dog and he found out it's no problem at all to feed them well.


Exactly, Cole can't even believe I spent $60 a bag for "premium" kibble on all seven of our dogs. He basically thinks ALL kibble is a joke now and says it's really gross. xD I love his explanations of how kibble is just nasty and why our dogs definitely know the difference between nasty pellets of what once was whole foods and well, whole foods. :]


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine was right on board with it! He's very supportive of me and things that I feel are important. When he's at the store and sees a good deal on meat, he'll pick some up! Also tells all his buddies we feed the dog raw, and sometimes they'll have some extra or old meat from hunting for us. When it comes to dealings with the pets, I'm the boss... I'm the boss anyway, but I manage the pets.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My husband thought it was sick when I started feeding our pug/x raw!LOL But he latter said that his biggest problem was he thought when I gave him breakfast/lunch that I let him have the run of the house...which if it were up to Brody he would do EVERYTHING in our bed!LOL But once he was home the next Saturday and saw that he was fenced into the kitchen/outside he was semi ok with it...although he still thinks its nasty when Rhett(my Border Collie) has blood on his white legs!LOL


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

My husband has been very supportive of feeding raw. He doesn't care how much it costs if it keeps our fur children healthy and happy.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My husband is very supportive also. However I do all the feeding. If I have to be gone I also so have to write it all down.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> with you? because you were a raw feeder? or with raw feeding? : )


He obviously used raw-feeding to lure her in. Didn't you? You bad boy, you... :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> He obviously used raw-feeding to lure her in. Didn't you? You bad boy, you... :biggrin:


Absolutely! Wouldn't you? :biggrin:


----------

